# 09' 335i Spacegray w/ Gloss It...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yesterdays job, 2009 BMW 335i vert. in lovely spacegray. This is actually my brothers new car so as a favor to him I did a proper new car prep and winter protection detail. I made sure he insisted on not letting the dealer prep his car, so even when he took delivery last week the car was already dirty.

No long write up this time

Quick Process Outline:

Wash/Clay:
CRspotless DIC 20
Pre-foam CG CWG (strong mix)
2BM Gloss Shampoo
Gloss It mild green clay
Megs LT lube 1:1

Wheels/Tires:
PB spray & rinse 2:1
E-Shine Kleenol APC
Optimum Opti-Bond gel

LSP:
Paint - Gloss It Signature Gloss sealant via cyclo x1
Gloss Enhancer QD final wipedown
Wheels - Gloss It gloss finish sealant

Befores




























After cleaning with PB spray and rinse at 2:1. IMO excellent cleaning power even when diluted. I used the swissvax and spoke brush to clean the wheels. Tires were cleaned with Kleenol and wheel wells with APC+










After the wash, it was getting dark already



















I brought the car inside for claying next. I used the gloss it mild clay and Megs LT for lube

After claying panel by panel I wanted to ensure the finish was stripped of any prior protection (either from the wash or QD used for claying) so I did a thorough IPA wipedown










Next I dressed the wheels and sealed the tires

Applying opti bond, never used it much before and I have had an entire bottle for over a 2 months.










Just before a final wipedown










Sealing the wheels with gloss finish inside and out



















I then applied the LSP, 1 coat of gloss it signature gloss sealant applied by cyclo. About 2 hours later I wiped the car down with Gloss enhancer QD. Since it has light cleaning properties I made sure to let the sealant bond properly before doing my final wipedown.

Here are the finished shots, at this time it was about 10pm so I couldnt shoot the car outisde... I also had to watch Entourage:lol: I do have shots I took this morning however, there much better



















nice clarity




























I used the Fenix TK10 to show an up close shot of the flake










Last one inside...










I took these very early this morning. I have been playing around with my new dSLR and think im getting the hang of it. IMO the photos are much more sharp compared to my old P+S, then again you get what you pay for




























This is what you get when you leave a car running in sub 35 degree weather...
































































I must say doing details for family members is great, I mean they are usually easy to please and I never am working strict time schedule:lol:

As always thanks for letting me share!
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:*

PS that Designo white SL63 you saw in a couple of the background shots will have a write up soon too


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome!

Loverly looking motor. Great job.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work and I am impressed with the Opti-bond tyre dressing, any idea how long it lasts??

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I like!

Although, every BMW I see over the pond, all seem to be hot ones.. 335's 330's M3's

Are they much cheaper over there? do they not sell 320's or 318's?


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent results...

possible write up on the white merc in the background ?!?!


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

Great Job Awesome car in a great colour:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:

Where did you get the pink mf  me want :argie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely looking car and great finish.
Top class .:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get the pink mf  me want :argie:


Pakshak MICROPAK Ultra-Smooth Micro Fiber towel! 

Alan W

P.S. Nice detail and lovely finish on the Space Grey! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Good man ^


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here ya go Silva LINK

They are very soft! 

Alan W


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning!! :argie:


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

wow what a shine - top job there matey


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

brilliant looking car there and that gloss it does look good :thumb: glad there products are going to be available here in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Vyker said:


> I like!
> 
> Although, every BMW I see over the pond, all seem to be hot ones.. 335's 330's M3's
> 
> Are they much cheaper over there? do they not sell 320's or 318's?


I brought a 3 series brochure back from the US recently, the smallest engine they do is the 328i. But when petrol is less than £1.50 a gallon who would want a 318i?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow... great work, great photos, great car and great garage...


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

fantastic job ! looks stunning


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

plankton said:


> I brought a 3 series brochure back from the US recently, the smallest engine they do is the 328i. But when petrol is less than £1.50 a gallon who would want a 318i?


Everything is cheaper look at z y m o l and you could pick an M3 up for 35k saving around 16k.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

nice motor. I read alot of these threads and from across the pond they are always 2009 cars?? Call me stupid but its still 2008?? I dont understand??


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

That first picture is brilliant, love the AMG in the background so much!

Great work, came up really well ! Nice car to


----------



## nala (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job on a beautiful car


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

2009 model, that is sooooooooooo last year.........


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, very shiny


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Curtiz said:


> That first picture is brilliant, love the AMG in the background so much!
> 
> Great work, came up really well ! Nice car to


Thanks, I was playing with my new Nikon D60 so that first shot (with the exeption of the new SL63 in the back) wasnt good. As I took more pics I think I got the hang of it. Anyways that 09 SL63 AMG will be up in a week or so... that car is a menace!


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my friends just got one of these. $65,000, the damn thing cost. Rediculous for a brand new driver.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

stunning :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> stunning :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thats a great word to hear. I appreciate it:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Phil H said:


> very nice mate!


Thanks!

*Quick update..

the 335i and my new A5, picked it up 2 days ago...with all the plastic still on:LOLOL Needs some serious winter protection but I havent had much time. I will do a write up next week maybe when I get a chance to go all out on it.

( in these pics I havent touched the 335i, no wash or anything since last week and its daily driven)





































my new baby, dirty from the dealer










After an ONR wash, light wheel cleaning and gloss enhancer wipedown in the garage (gotta love ONR during winter)









*


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry but I still can't take my eyes of the white SL63 (?) in the first few pics. Is that yours? Awesome.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Sorry but I still can't take my eyes of the white SL63 (?) in the first few pics. Is that yours? Awesome.


The SL63 is not mine by any means... but it does kind of live at my house:lol:

Heres a quick pic from the day it was picked up, no detailing on it yet


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow. Love it. Very mean.


----------

